# family ties



## radar079 (Aug 11, 2003)

Does anyone know if this is hereditary? I know that my aunt has IBS-C and my dad had IBS-D. Does anyone else have family with IBS?Thanks all,LeAnn


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I think heredity is a component, although not the only factor. Personally my mother has some issues, though not as bad as mine overall. Out of the four kids though I'm the only one that has it.


----------



## radar079 (Aug 11, 2003)

Just curious - do you know if any of your aunts or uncles have it??Le


----------



## anythinggold (Aug 15, 2003)

2 family members on the same side have it...maybe three, i'm not sure. i think it's pretty hereditary in my case


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

My mum had pretty severe IBS during her teens and 20's although she's okay now (she's 49).She found that she felt a lot better as she got older and now that she's going through the change she's almost free of IBS.My granddad (on my mum's side) also has a very sensitive digestive tract and has to be very careful what he eats. Too much fruit and onion upset him really badly.We're all quite 'flittish' people in my family and worry too much so i think it's a combination of personality and genes with me.It's certainly made me think harder about whether i want kids or not as there's a high chance i'd pass this bugger of a disease on and i'd never forgive myself if my child suffered as much as me.


----------



## radar079 (Aug 11, 2003)

I understand that issue Sparkle. My mum is quite normal, but my dad had both IBS and OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) - talk about a NASTY little cycle. I take after my dad's side so much geneticly that I dont even want to think about passing these genes on!!LeAnn


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

both my parents have (had) IBS. not quite sure of details re my dad, i think he just gets pain now. mum says she used to take stuff to make her go, then to stop her going, all the time like i do (did). Both have had piles,which i have, so..Was cleaning my bike last week, and we were talking about the cleaning stuff with my dad, the cleaning stuff is called AUTOSOL, i asked him if i should go get the anusol, sufficed to say it was rather amusing


----------

